# Gas powered circular saw.



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

This would be sweet to have up in the Alaska bush or anywhere electric is not available...http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/saws...mail&utm_campaign=TOTTU_082013&day=2013-08-20


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Daddy want


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

here's another....:thumbup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Robyi used to make a gas powered hammer drill before they went the homeowner route.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Transrail have echo grinders and hammer drills. I have never seen a petrol powered circ though. I have seen a 300mm ingersol rand pneumatic circ though.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

from the same folks who make Griz's saw


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MF Custom said:


> This would be sweet to have up in the Alaska bush or anywhere electric is not available...http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/saws...mail&utm_campaign=TOTTU_082013&day=2013-08-20


Better late than never:laughing:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/circular-saw-thread-118460/index8/#post1832736


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you're going to post a pic, you better post a link.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> If you're going to post a pic, you better post a link.


Here's a linky :blink: https://www.google.com/search?q=gas...EaXUiwKW5oFI&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1787&bih=826


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I think i need one of these


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I think this guy needs a sharper blade. Or, maybe the gas blade doesn't spin fast enough. Actually, I think he just needs to hold the trigger down instead of feathering it. 






This video is better


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

They sell gas powered drills too.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Better late than never:laughing:
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/circular-saw-thread-118460/index8/#post1832736


Lol...I'm behind the times over here.


----------

